# 60 Miles Out With charlie lawless 1/17



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Fishing 60 miles offshore with charlie lawless at the falcon rig on 1/17, we found some huge snapper, about 15 blackfin tuna and had a few shots at ling and amberjack. i broke a 100 pound braid on a big grouper that ate half a big bar jack, and bent out a hook on a 7 once flutter jig on a big amberjack with 100 pound braid. i cant wait for the next time i get to get out in that deep of water again, there are some big fish out there..i have an invite to bring the kayak next time as well..not gonna lie that makes me nervous but maybe..









ling on the flutter jig








baby AJ
















some big snaps


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

heck of a nice snap








biggest snap of the trip..35 inches!
























second ling

















the tuna whisperer..this guy can catch some tuna!


----------



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)

we where right next to you in the blue boat great pic and video looks like ya'll had a great trip!!!! 
We where really worried about ya'll once the front came in we came back to the rig and saw that you where tied up and your boat was rocking severely but you seemed to be OK so we headed in at around 3 am. Sunday morning. But it turned out to be a very rough ride causing us to worries about ya'll. We even called the Coastguard and watched for you in the P/A harbor. Can't tell you how glad I am to read about your great trip and we now know your OK!!!!


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

*We even called the Coastguard and watched for you in the P/A harbor. Can't tell you how glad I am to read about your great trip and we now know your OK!*!!!

??????????????????????????????????
I am certainly glad that you weren't "worried" about me! You should also be glad about that...you might just dodge a bullet.


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Hahaha!*



silentpardner said:


> *We even called the Coastguard and watched for you in the P/A harbor. Can't tell you how glad I am to read about your great trip and we now know your OK!*!!!
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????
> I am certainly glad that you weren't "worried" about me! You should also be glad about that...you might just dodge a bullet.


We'll this is 2 cool land of haters and opinionaters!!! But I believe they were truly concerned about my well being! Most every one I have met or fished with on this site are always stand up guys!!


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

Have you ever had the Coast Guard called to your aid? Have you ever had a vessel boarding by the Coast Guard? You might be surprised at the results of such a meeting, my friend.

I have actually been boarded before. I can assure you that the vessel you were in would have resulted in ticketing, and fines. The size alone of the boat at 60 miles out would have irritated these guys. 

I don't "hate". I do have my opinion about calling Federal authorities and causing them to become concerned about vessel safety on fellow fishermen that have not asked me to do this for them. 

It looks like you had a good trip there, BTW. If you want the Coast Guard called about your vessel's safety every time your sighted offshore, be sure and let the community know.
I might refuse to do this, but some folks around here just might be interested in helping you out with that.


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

charlie lawless said:


> We'll this is 2 cool land of haters and opinionaters!!! But I believe they were truly concerned about my well being! Most every one I have met or fished with on this site are always stand up guys!!


Same here

I think they were just trying to be their brothers keeper it got pretty sloppy out there Saturday afternoon for any size recreational fishing boat


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Yes sir!*



silentpardner said:


> Have you ever had the Coast Guard called to your aid? Have you ever had a vessel boarding by the Coast Guard? You might be surprised at the results of such a meeting, my friend.
> 
> I have actually been boarded before. I can assure you that the vessel you were in would have resulted in ticketing, and fines. The size alone of the boat at 60 miles out would have irritated these guys.
> 
> ...


By no means am I calling you a hater! I understand what you are saying!
Truth is I prolly shouldn't be that far out in a 23 foot single engin! I'm working on trading boats as we speak on 25 foot pilot house twin engine !


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

..........well this thread got derailed quickly


As for the report, great report and some nice catches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubchomper (May 26, 2013)

I think I saw you guys running all over the place in between the party boats trying to catch a tuna. I was on one of the party boats out there. The crew was NOT IMPRESSED with the running all over the place and drifting 20 yrds off the stern and bow. What's up with that?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Going to Falcon in a single engine 23ft bay boat is plain stupid. I dont care if you are Sig Hanson


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Party boats what's up with that!*



Chubchomper said:


> I think I saw you guys running all over the place in between the party boats trying to catch a tuna. I was on one of the party boats out there. The crew was NOT IMPRESSED with the running all over the place and drifting 20 yrds off the stern and bow. What's up with that?


The crew on the party boats are never impressed with nothing! They can pull right up on you no problem. But how dare you fish next to them ! As far as what's up with that we were catching tuna! That's what was up!


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*Bay boat?*



Sight Cast said:


> Going to Falcon in a single engine 23ft bay boat is plain stupid. I dont care if you are Sig Hanson


It's not a bay boat it a deep v center console bubba!
I'm beginning to think posting on this site is what's plain stupid! HahaHa


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I think you are right. If i remember correctly the coast guard has looked for you in the past in your DEEP VEE bay boat.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't worry lawless, every idiot has an opinion. I must have heard " you went out in that" 100 time's. Caught as many big fish as most with less cost. Just because we can't afford a bug sport fish or a 30 foot cc, we make due. Keep posting and let the dumb comments roll off your back.


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

I was our there that night the coast guard was looking for him and if I remember correctly he was at falcon but told his dad that he would be home at a certain time and when he didn't check in with his dad the coast guard was sent looking for him. The coast guard was all over the radio and all the crew boats in the area were notified to keep a look out for a 23 ft boat that didn't make it home. As it turned out the unforgiving gulf and some poor planning made it too rough for them to get home so they were found tied off to an inshore rig with the radio off so they could sleep better. So the way I see it is sure little boats can go offshore but going on overnighters 65 miles offshore just has way too many bad things that can happen. Now it may be cheaper FOR YOU to go off in a little boat but what about all the fuel the coast guard burned looking for you and all the headache that was caused for the crew boat captains looking for something that wasn't there because you didn't have a sat phone or even contact anyone on the radio to let your dad know that you were ok. So I guess it is possible to make long trips in small single engine boats, not smart at all, but possible there are just too many other factors that can cause a lot of problems if everything isn't perfect...and neither the gulf or boats are perfect.


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

My previ i us boat was a keywest 2300 bluewater with f115s and i took it out to falcon all the time. I always felt safe on it and it was awesome to only burn 50 gallons for a fuel. Wish i knew how to post pics i got one of me with two black fins and falcon in the background on my old keywest.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Hog smacker said:


> I was our there that night the coast guard was looking for him and if I remember correctly he was at falcon but told his dad that he would be home at a certain time and when he didn't check in with his dad the coast guard was sent looking for him. The coast guard was all over the radio and all the crew boats in the area were notified to keep a look out for a 23 ft boat that didn't make it home. As it turned out the unforgiving gulf and some poor planning made it too rough for them to get home so they were found tied off to an inshore rig with the radio off so they could sleep better. So the way I see it is sure little boats can go offshore but going on overnighters 65 miles offshore just has way too many bad things that can happen. Now it may be cheaper FOR YOU to go off in a little boat but what about all the fuel the coast guard burned looking for you and all the headache that was caused for the crew boat captains looking for something that wasn't there because you didn't have a sat phone or even contact anyone on the radio to let your dad know that you were ok. So I guess it is possible to make long trips in small single engine boats, not smart at all, but possible there are just too many other factors that can cause a lot of problems if everything isn't perfect...and neither the gulf or boats are perfect.


The fuel the coast guard burnt? Really!!??
WE already paid for that fuel. You should worry more about the money are government entities are wasting... Not the little bit of fuel that is used to patrol for someone who may be in trouble.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Its not the size of the boat. Its the size of the persons ego that gets them in trouble. I run my 18 outrage out 20-30miles all the time last trip it was nice and flat inshore when i got 5 miles from my destination things changed. i didnt like what i was seeing and called the trip and headed back home you got to use your head. i also carry a ton of safety gear. If this kind of thing had happened to me once before i would be way more under standing when someone said they where worried about your well being as well as every ones well being that had to go out looking for me. the gas is the cheap part what if someone died looking for you pretty dam selfish if u ask me!!! 
Theres a saying about pilots THEREs OLD PILOTS AND THERES BOLD PILOTS BUT THERES NO OLD BOLD PILOTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

*This is why I only read the forums now. )*

This....why I have found its better to just read the reports and not post anymore. Everyone just needs to smile more... )


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice Haul


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice pictures! Looks like you guys really enjoy fishing. Cool video too. Brett


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

So much hate for the mosquito fleet in this thread...


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

yes didnt you know that offshore fishing is only for the well to do....


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

I have a twin engine boat but before that I had a single, and before that another single, and so on.

Sounds to me that Charlie Lawless has a well maintained and captained rig that ran out 60, overnighted, caught plenty of fish and then ran back in without incident.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

When i was a young'un, my dad had a 21' old single engine boston whaler. We would take that thing out 25 - 30 miles all the time, in some pretty nasty seas. I just thought it was normal. I never knew we were doing anything risky. This was before GPS...we just used a compass!! h:


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

A well to do business acquaintance has a house and large offshore boat in Port A. Said they where 80+ miles out on a 3 day trip a while back and a single engine bay boat flew past them headed somewhere on purpose. :rotfl:


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

Before I moved across the gulf, I went on numerous trips with Capt Lawless. We carried sat beacon, did careful fuel planning, a ton of weather watching, and worked our way up to shelf trips. The plain and simple FACT is that running a 23' to cerveza or falcon can be done safely. The big boat elitists would like to believe that the gulf belongs to them - same as the charter boats. Our first trip to falcon was aboard the gulf eagle - we got hooked on jigging for tuna but didn't enjoy the limitations of fishing aboard such a vessel. 

On another note - please put the "save coast guard fuel" argument back into the bag - as an Air Force veteran, I can attest to a sickening amount of government waste firsthand. As a taxpayer, I promise I can sleep at night knowing my $$ are going to help otherwise safe fishermen that may run upon misfortune offshore. If government waste bothers you that much, please find a different outlet that may actually bring change - harassing a sportsman trying to share his catch isn't helping.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice Catch.... and you filed a float plan too. Every trip I go on is a learning opportunity. Good job on getting back in with sketchy conditions.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

So lawless filed a float plan, was running late, and the CG started looking for them? The horror.



cwbycrshr said:


> A well to do business acquaintance has a house and large offshore boat in Port A. Said they where 80+ miles out on a 3 day trip a while back and a single engine bay boat flew past them headed somewhere on purpose. :rotfl:


Somewhere on here I saw pics of a dude with a swordfish in a bayboat....


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Look at this poor sap.

http://www.tradeonlytoday.com/2009/09/boatbuilder-crosses-atlantic-in-flats-boat/

he went a lot further than 60 miles.


----------

